# JBL GTS 100Xi Amplifier



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm moving so I'm cleaning out the closet of EVERYTHING that has been sitting around for eons. Still to come are some RF and PG amps, Memphis and CDT speakers and assorted knick knacks.

JBL GTS 100Xi Amplifier
JBL GTS 100Xi Amplifier | eBay


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

bumpage. someone please buy this amp.


----------

